# Cara Operations Ltd. expected to begin trading Friday, April 10, 2015



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

COA

Nice to see


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

why nice? i'm so not getting the difference between cara ops & other foodie congloms. 

is the attention because the thing will pay a dividend? that just goes to show how desperate investors have become

there's another cara ops thread, perhaps they could be merged


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^

Maybe an etf will be in the future,or maybe I can purchase a position in them and build my own

Merged is good

Love ipo`s


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

1980z28 said:


> Love ipo`s



imho this is your only defect

otherwise you're everything i admire

a man who subsists on twigs & leaves
runs 10km a day,
loves, cares for & shares with his children
& is homesteading a farm with a fishery on The Rock


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

In this kind of market I would be shocked if the price is not bid up significantly over 23$/share. I can easily see it go above 30$ if there are no significant crashes. Alot of people eat at Milestones, Swiss Chalet etc, thats all they care about, I doubt half of them will even care what their fundamentals are, just buy buy.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> imho this is your only defect
> 
> otherwise you're everything i admire
> 
> ...


You will have to come to the rock for a visit,have 2 bedroom apt built over the garage for visitors ,20 minutes from st john`s,also a couple hundred feet from ocean


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

supperfly17 said:


> In this kind of market I would be shocked if the price is not bid up significantly over 23$/share. I can easily see it go above 30$ if there are no significant crashes. Alot of people eat at Milestones, Swiss Chalet etc, thats all they care about, I doubt half of them will even care what their fundamentals are, just buy buy.


I never buy a IPO
Just love to watch


----------



## jumbalaya (Jan 17, 2013)

source? also will it be on nyse or tsx?


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

CAO:TSX $32.83 
Change:9.83 (42.74%) Volume:3,124,009


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice


----------

